# Oddball mead cycles / ranger thread



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll start with this one I got in Portland Indiana:


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

Isn't that a 1935 Colson Aristocrat?


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*Came with*



jkent said:


> Isn't that a 1935 Colson Aristocrat?




 a mead ranger badge OG...


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1020
1935 Colson Aristocrat


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*so*

are you going to call mead champions- schwinn autocycles?


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

Did you not go to the Nostalgic web site and look at the pictures? 
I'm not calling it anything man........ My god I 'm just going on research. I know what a Colson Aristocrat looks like and I can tell you the bike in your picture LOOKS just like a Colson Aristocrat.
Argue with them not me.
JKent


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*I am trying to teach by leading*

Lots of meads were just contracted and built by other companies- chitown will chime in on that I am sure. This bike came originally equiped wiht a mead ranger badge- it is special because it holds the tank on


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's a Manton & Smith Ranger from the late 40's or early 50's. Unusual in that it is green instead of the usual Ranger brown. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 2, 2014)

Like the photo of the Mead Aristocrat.


----------



## MantonSmith (Mar 3, 2014)

*Mead Ranger*

Does this count? 1941 Blue cantilever Schwinn.


----------



## bike (Mar 3, 2014)

*Blue Schwinn Ranger counts!*

Can anyone show a pic of a cleveland welding ("no its a roadmaster") ranger?


----------



## jkent (Mar 3, 2014)

Streamline Zephyr


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2014)

bike said:


> I'll start with this one I got in Portland Indiana:
> 
> View attachment 140512




Very nice and unusual Paul.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 3, 2014)

there are multiple variations teens era too, 
The streamline kicks.


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a Truss bar Ranger  . Lotsa shuffling through the years through the makers ...


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 3, 2014)

ooops ...!!! prolly a Texas Ranger , sry bout that ....


----------



## bike (Mar 3, 2014)

*I do believe*



Joe Hargis said:


> ooops ...!!! prolly a Texas Ranger , sry bout that ....




that is mead chicago and qualifies!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok..Another Colson badged as a Mead with a slight twist....Heres my oddball ...Looks like they added a extra frame piece in front to be a distinguishing "difference" between Colson and "Mead"..I had this hanging up side by side with my OG paint Colson and the are pretty much the same except badge,frame piece and drum brake..(Fenders/front bars/stem appear to be replacements)Yes I know theres nothing shown in catalogs,etc..


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2014)

....that's what's known as "The Long Ranger"......


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 3, 2014)

*1941 Blue cantilever Schwinn*

Nice ranger!


----------



## bike (Mar 25, 2014)

*cw*






ever seen one!?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 19, 2014)

*Cigar Tank Ranger*

not my bike,


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 20, 2014)

That's just way too sick!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

bike said:


> *cw*
> 
> View attachment 144042
> 
> ever seen one!?



WHAT!?!?!? A Ranger badged CWC?? :eek:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 13, 2020)

bike said:


> I'll start with this one I got in Portland Indiana:
> 
> View attachment 140512



Is it still badged Mead today??


----------



## bike (May 13, 2020)

I sold it to Don Vaughn and I believe he restored it with an aristocrat badge- I dont know who has it today.


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (May 13, 2020)

36 Mead crusader Motobike 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gladiron (May 13, 2020)

1915 Mead Ranger. I bought the frameset some years ago from Ivo. I put some Schwinn stuff on it and a modern 700c wheelset. Not sure if it is considered an oddball, but wondering what factory made this.


----------

